# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  TOP Ubuntu/Linux/Windows games

## jorgerosa

[Off-Topic] *UBUNTUMAGAZINE:* www.ubuntumagazine.org
We need Authors (Reviewers, Interviewers, etc)... Thankyou!


*FREE or OPEN-SOURCE GREAT UBUNTU LINUX GAMES !!!*
*IDEA:* Bookmark, Copy/Paste or Save entire Webpage to your PC - I did it!  :Wink: 
*NOTE 1:* Links with: "download: Deb" refers to .deb (Debian packages), they are Debian / Ubuntu standard!
*NOTE 2:* Links with: "download: Run" refers to .run packages (Very compatible with Ubuntu (and other distros), the most of cases...)
*NOTE 3:* Packages in *.tar *.bz (etc...) are equivalent to *.zip (Winzip) or *.rar (Winrar) files in Windows.



 :KDE Star:  *TOP FREE GAMES:* (Alphabetical order)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*America´s Army* *2.5* (2005 version) ~776MB - (same for MS Windows, Counter-Strike like, Multiplayer only) - home/screenshots - video - documentation 
EASY Install on Ubuntu: link (Portuguese tutorial, i translated to English there) and download: Run (For linux *only* version 2.5 is avayable)
*News:* America's Army 3 will be for Win Vista, XBOX 360 and even for mobile phone, but no linux (Ubuntu) version! How about if you, complain in AA Forum? (I did. Register is simple and fast. They are working in v.3 now) And, after all, are you people (Americans), who are paying for it: Wikipedia* Be aware:* This game is pure U.S.A. army propaganda!!!... (Well, we are used to it, right?...) Still, is a great game!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Babylon Project* ~20MB (Base) + 30MB (Missions) - (Freespace 2 like) - home/screenshots - video *(Could be Nr.1!)*
Release 3 is Stand-Alone, not Freespace 2 (video) MOD anymore! - Install on Ubuntu: Guide
Games and MODS, Freespace 2 based: *158th Banshee Squadron*: home (click on "images" there) - *The Apocalypse Project*: home - *Cold Element*: home - *Star Wars Convertion*: home - and many more at Hard Light (click on "Hosted" there)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Beyound the Red Line* ~352MB - (Freespace 2 like) - home/screenshots - video - COMPLICATED Install on Ubuntu: link *(My choice: Graphics!)*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Dark Horizons: Lore Invasion* ~99MB - (Mech Warrior like) - Description here: http://www.garagegames.com/products/29/
Serial Number: *RYD6-B2AM-6K6C-MRY4* *<---* This serial number comes from official "GARAGE GAMES" website, NO hacking!
*News:* This game is now FREE!!!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Flightgear* ~290MB - (MS Flight Simulator like) - home/screenshots - video - Install: sudo apt-get install flightgear - or download: Deb
Other flight simulators, but with combat mode: *GL-177* (home) , *RedShift* (home), *FlyingGuns* (home/screenshots), *Thunder&Lightning* (home/screenshots), *Carrier2* (home), *Combat Simulator Project* (home - screenshots), you can read all about them here: blog
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Frozen Bubble* ~19MB - (Classic arcade machine game) - home - video - EASY Install on Ubuntu: link (Portuguese tutorial) and/or download: Deb
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Slam Soccer 2006* ~85MB - (EA FIFA 2006, Sensible Soccer like?) - home/screenshots - Install on Ubuntu: Help!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Spring* ~480MB (with MODS and MAPS) - (Total Annihilation like) - home - screenshots and videos *(Could be Nr.1!)*
download: Deb or read this install guide or this one
Other games based on Spring engine: videos - (Mods) Other games based on Spring engine: *Starwars Spring* - home - screenshots and *Gundam Annihilation* - home - screenshots and *Expand and Exterminate* - home
*News:* Beta version is out now! ---> *Imperial Winter* (New game based in Spring engine, for Star Wars movies fans) - home
*News:* Watch out! Spring is awesome! New version is out now!  :Smile: 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory* so called *ET* ~258MB - (Call of Duty, Medal of Honour like) - home - video* (Could be Nr.1!)*
EASY Install on Ubuntu: link - and/or download: Run
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*World of Padman* so called *WoP* ~550MB - (same for MS Windows, Multiplayer with Bots) - home - video & manual *(My choice: The Best!)*
EASY Install on Ubuntu: link , after that, launch the game ONLY from: Application -> Games -> World of Padman
You can download it here
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Wormux* ~340KB (Installer) + 28MB (Data) - (Worms like) - home/screenshots - video
EASY Install on Ubuntu: link (Portuguese tutorial) or COMMAND LINES: sudo apt-get install wormux and/or download: Deb
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 :KDE Star:  *FREE THAT SHOULD BE AT TOP:* (from posts) (Alphabetical order)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Action Cube* ~18MB - home - video - download: Deb
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AssaultCube* ~19MB (Counter-Strike like, Cube game based, Multiplayer only) - home - video
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Battle for Wesnoth* ~64MB (All) - home - screenshots - video
Install on Ubuntu Feisty: sudo apt-get install wesnoth (it will install a 1.2.x version which let you play online on the official server) - It's in the Add/Remove programs tool to. Or download: Deb
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Eat The Whistle* ~8MB - (Sensible World of Soccer like) - home - Developed by Hurricane, its GPL Now!!! - Install on Ubuntu: Help!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*FooBillard* ~1MB - (Billard/Carambol/Snooker like) - home/screenshots - video - install: sudo apt-get install foobillard
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Freecol* ~18MB - (Colonization like) - home/screenshots - download: Deb
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Globulation 2* ~10MB (WoW, World of Warcraft like) - home/screenshots - video - download: Deb
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Nexuiz* ~190MB (Quake like) - home/screenshots - video - EASY Install on Ubuntu: link (in french, search there for "Nexuiz") and/or download: Deb
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*OpenArena* ~80MB - (Quake like) - home/screenshots - video - EASY Install on Ubuntu: link or download: Deb
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*PlaneShift* ~ 235MB - (mmorpg) - home/screenshots - video - download then install: link
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Racer* ~8MB + 2MB(?) - (TOCA like) - screenshots - downloads - Install on Ubuntu: Help! - usefull posts
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Sauerbraten* ~176MB - home - video - download: Deb
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Savage* ~379MB - home/screenshots - video - NOT SO EASY Install on Ubuntu: link
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Scorched 3D* ~60MB - (Scorched Earth) - home/screenshots - video - EASY Install on Ubuntu: In Applications/Add/Remove
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Stepmania* ~10MB - (Karaoke, Real Orche like?) - home/screenshots - video - Install on Ubuntu: Help!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Thunder&Lightning* ~9MB - (Carrier Command like) - home - screenshots - video - download: Package *(Could be Big!)*
*News:* New entry! - Nov 2007 - Jonas Eschenburg says: "Thunder&Lightning 071031 Released"
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Tile Racer* ~39MB - home/screenshots/video* (Could be Big!)*
*News:* New entry! - Nov 2007
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Tremulous* ~101MB - home - video - Install on Ubuntu: Help!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Urban Terror* (also called *UT, ioUrT, UrT , ioUrbanTerror*) ~550MB - (Counter-Strike like, Multiplayer only) - home - video
Xiong Chiamiov: "An installation script. It's listed in the installing faq as the way for linuxers to install it."
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Vdrift* ~220MB - (TOCA like) - home/screenshots - download: Deb or via apt-get: link (Portuguese tutorial)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Vega Strike* ~145MB - (Freespace 2 like) - home - download: Deb
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Yoda Soccer* ~5MB - (Sensible World of Soccer like) - home - screenshot - Install on Ubuntu: Help! - *(My choice: Nostalgie!)* 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 :KDE Star:  *TOP RUNNERS:* (from posts) (Alphabetical order)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Alien Arena 2007* ~190MB - (Quake like) - home - video - download: Deb
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Blob Wars: Metal Blob Solid* ~7MB - home/screenshots - download: Deb
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bomb Attack!* ~7MB (Bomberman like) - home - download: Deb
*News:* New entry! - Nov 2007
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bos Wars* ~45MB (Total Annihilation like) - home/screenshots - download: Deb
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*BZFlag* ~15MB - home/screenshots - video - Install on Ubuntu: Help!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Emilia Pinball* ?MB - (Pinball Fantasies/Dreams/Illusions like?) - home - screenshots - download: Deb
Type in terminal (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal): sudo apt-get install pinball 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Last Man Standing* ~300MB - (Quake, Doom like) - home - download *(Could be Big!)*
*News:* New entry! - Nov 2007
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*LBReakout2* ~3MB - (Arkanoid like) - home - download: Deb
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Neverball* ~11MB - home/screenshots - video (Marble Madness in 3D, a must for fans) - download: Deb
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Orbital Sniper Collage / Orbital Eunuchs Sniper* ?MB - home - screenshots - video - Install on Ubuntu: In Add/Remove Programs or download: Deb
Type in terminal (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal): sudo apt-get install orbital-eunuchs-sniper
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Pingus* ~10MB - (Lemmings like) - home - download: Deb* (My choice: Fun!)*
Type in terminal (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal): sudo apt-get install pingus
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*UFO: AI* ~278MB - (X-Com, UFO like) - home - video1 (<-- for download) - video2 - download: Run 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Warsow* ~80MB - (Quake like) - home - video - download: Deb
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Warzone 2100* ~10MB - (Ground Control, Command and Conquer like) - home/screenshots - intro video - gameplay video - download: Deb
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 :KDE Star:  *GOOD FREE GAMES:* (from posts) (Alphabetical order)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bygfoot* ~1.5MB - (Football Manager like) - home - screenshots - download: Deb
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Dark Oberon* ~29MB - (WoW, World of Warcraft like) - home/screenshots - Making Of: link - download: Deb
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Enigma* ~10MB (Marble Madness like) - home/screenshots - download: Deb
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Fish Fillets* ~?MB (fillets-ng package) - (Solomon´s key like) - home/screenshots - video - download: Deb
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ri-li* ~18MB - (Monopoly like?) - home/screenshots - download: Deb
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Soldat* ~14MB (Requires Wine) - (Green Beret like?) - home/screenshots - video - Install on Ubuntu: Help!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Secret Maryo Chronicles* ~10MB (Super Mario like?) - home/screenshots - video - download: Deb - Install on Ubuntu: Help!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Secret of Ultimate Legendary Fantasy Unleashed* so called *SoulFu* - home - video - download: tar.gz
*News:* Not a preview anymore... Aaron Bishop say: "it's finally done!!!!!"
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 :KDE Star:  *PREVIEWS - GREAT ONES!* (from posts) (Alphabetical order)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*0 A.D.* _("zero ey-dee")_ - (Medieval 2: Total War like) - home/screenshots - video - *(Could be future Nr.1!)*
*News:* You can join their team here
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Combat Simulator Project* - home - screenshots - *(Could be future Nr.1!)*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Danger from the Deep* so called *dangerdeep* - (Submarine Simulator like) - home/screenshots - Not finished, but playable
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*FreeOrion* - (Master of Orion like) - home/screenshots 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Glest* ~50MB (Warcraft, Lord of the Rings, like) - awesome video: video - home/screenshots - *(Could be future Nr.1!)*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*isoccer* - (Sencible World of Soccer, Football Glory, like) - Home: thread
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*iteam* - (Worms, Gunbound like) - video - *(My choice: Best ilove on the net!)*
The project started here, in Ubuntu forums, in this thread: forum - I just LOVED DarkGuy´s project idea...
** Talk with us in IRC:* Nickname:* anynick *Server:* irc.freenode.net *Channel:* #iteam
Use your favorite IRC software, like XChat, or just go here, the fatest way: http://www.mibbit.com
*News:* Official website here
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Open-football* - home - "First playable demo on the way" - Ok, we are waiting here...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Quake2World* - (Quake like) - home - "not yet been officially released"
*News:* New website with lots of new stuff!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*MORE GREAT FREE GAMES?* (More game lists, etc.)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
External games lists by A.I. - thread
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ubuntu games guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games (More games websites links there)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Search and download here first:_ Ubuntu repositories: home or in the games page, *Then...*
GetDeb Portal (Games from there have a .DEB installer - Debian / Ubuntu standards)_ or_ Loki installers (installers in .RUN format).
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Linux Game Tome (Tons of linux games, almost every, but no Ubuntu specific), Free Games (good, new games, info site), Sports Games List (by AI)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
More GREAT open-source or free games?... But only for Windows? Try this: Install wine (a kind of windows emulator), then try to run the game on it.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Emulators*: Playstation | Playstation 2 (PCSX2) home, install | Commodore Amiga (see instructions there)
ZX Spectrum | Atari | Sega | Snes | Arcade Machines: xmame + screenshots + help + roms
A list of emulators, and How-Tos, in Ubuntu-Games (The list includes: Raine, Visual Boy Advance, X-MAME, Generator-GTK, Gens, XGngeo, Mupen64,
DeSumME, ePSXe, pSX, Yabause, FCE Ultra, Zsnes, XE Multi Emulator, ScummVM ): link
Running Zx Spectrum and games online?... (original idea! - Requires Java (Javascript) plugin to be installed in (Firefox) browser) check here!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*"HOW-TO-INSTALL":* (Help for beginners, etc)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ubuntu 64-bit Gaming Guide* by A.I. - thread
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*GAME INSTALLERS:*
1) *Ultamatix*, developed by TheeMahn- Home/Download - Screenshot - An Ubuntu Games Installer (with a simple, nice GUI)
2) *UGI* (Ubuntu Games Installer, from ubuntugames.org, english version avayable soon) - Download
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yekblog (French tutorials), UGA and Native Games (Great help from Artificial Intelligence, but sloOoOow servers...)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Get help topics: install a game from cd | how-tos (by AI)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Important:* Adding / Editing / Removing Repositories in Ubuntu: here or here
*Important:* How to install ANYTHING in Ubuntu! (.deb, .rpm, .tar.gz, .package, klik:// → .cmg, .sh, .bin, .exe, ...) here <-- (Not avayable atm!)
*Important:* Install / uninstall .deb files, Convert .rpm files to .deb files, Install tarballs: here
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*GAME DEVELOPMENT:* (Make your own 2D, 3D games - Starting guides, etc.)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Game Makers:* Want to develeop your own games? Try Ubuntu / Linux - 2D / 3D Game Makers - List
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*IDEAS:*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How about make a** tutorial/demo video* for your game or code, etc...? How-to here
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Tip:* Burn your own DVDs Images of Ubuntu Repositories? Get ALL Ubuntu software, games, etc. learn how-to here
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Need help right now? Use irc servers for your questions:*
A)* Nickname:* anynick *Server:* irc.freenode.net *Channel:* #ubuntu-br *(for Portuguese and Brazilian fellows)*
B)* Nickname:* anynick *Server:* irc.freenode.net *Channel:* #ubuntu *(for English fellows)*
Use your favorite IRC software, like XChat, or just go here, the fatest way: http://www.mibbit.com
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*UBUNTU DISTROS:*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Official Ubuntu distros: Desktop | Server | Studio | Mobile (MID Edition) 
Unofficial: Ultimate Edition | <--- *News:* Ubuntu DVD ISOs full with the best software and great games *pre-installed*!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*OFF-TOPIC: (Must see!)*
Top 100 applications: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/top-100-o...-applications/


*TIP: Read the next replies:*
People have s*uggested and posted GREAT GAMES* there, they are not in this list!
(unfortunantly i have reached this post characters limit) Sorry.


[END]

----------


## the8thstar

Nothing to offer here, but only congrats and thanks to you *Jorgerosa* for pulling this list up! I'm gonna install these games ASAP!

----------


## dowoshek

1 - Action Cube (http://action.cubers.net/)
More to come (I hope, beacuse I'm quite new at linux games)  :Smile:

----------


## hobieone

scorched earth 3d is fun  but  world of padman definatly one of the best  :Smile:   tany other i have isn't free  :Sad:  but i like them  and run wellunder linux like ut 2004  :Smile:  have to buy but well worth it and run s great nativley along with never winter nights

----------


## lakersforce

Triple post

----------


## lakersforce

Triple post

----------


## lakersforce

> 1 - *World of Padman* - (same for MS Windows) http://www.worldofpadman.com
> 2 - *Beyound the Red Line* - (Freespace 2 kind of) http://www.game-warden.com/bsg/gallery.html
> 3 - *The Babylon Project* - (Freespace 2 kind of) http://babylon.hard-light.net/gallery1.php
> 4 - *Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory* - (Call of Duty, Medal of Honour kind of) http://www.splashdamage.com/
> 5 - *Frozzen Bubble* - (Classic arcade machine game) http://www.frozen-bubble.org/
> 6 - *Flightgear* - (MS Flight Simulator) http://www.flightgear.org/index.shtml
> 7 - *Wormux* - (Worms) http://www.wormux.org/wiki/en/screenshot.php
> 8 - *Slam Soccer 2006* - (Sensible Soccer ?) http://www.xenoage.com/bp2k6/en/screenshots.php


9 - *Nexuiz* - 3d shooter, very mature, free software (as in free and free), in the repos.

----------


## justin whitaker

> 9 - *Nexuiz* - 3d shooter, very mature, free software (as in free and free), in the repos.


Post three times is not going to get the list changed if he is not on.

----------


## lakersforce

Oops, I dont know why that happened  :Confused:

----------


## Cresho

MAN YOU ARE MISSING TWO TOP GAMES!!!!!

http://www.lbz3d.com/v2/  it is dragonballz but lemmings style and online play too.  it is awsome

also

http://www.s2games.com/savage/    this is a top notch game as well.

----------


## charlieg

Well this is why I created Free Gamer, to do just this, although my lists (e.g. free games list) are a bit broke atm (working on it) but still contain a lot of quality FLOSS games.

I mean... e.g... VDrift, Glest, Freeciv, Freecol, TA:Spring, I could keep going.  You got too many games to maintain a list here.  But good luck anyway.

----------


## Sindwiller

- Sauerbraten: Quake-style ego-shooter, code under Zlib license, content under various licenses (but also nonfree stuff  :Sad:  ), nice graphics - very fast and flexible engine. Allows level editing ingame. Even multiplayer editing is possible!

- OpenArena: FOSS Quake3 "clone", in the repos, totally free (GPL)

- UrbanTerro: Counter-Strike like Quake3 mod, since 4.0 standalone with ioquake3, unfree, but still funny  :KDE Star:

----------


## jorgerosa

Nice feedback. Thx all. Besides games, can you give links "*how-to install in easy ways*", on ubuntu, of course.
Links inside ubuntu own sites are preferred. (I guess).

----------


## topsites

Yeah cuz I dl'd open arena and extract it to Desktop/Games but what do I do now?
How to install, make it work?

----------


## mister mick

Scorched Earth 3D is available in the repos and is a very easy install.

----------


## jorgerosa

> Yeah cuz I dl'd open arena and extract it to Desktop/Games but what do I do now?
> How to install, make it work?


Can this help you? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316851 
There, lamego says: "I have packaged an OpenArena .deb for Ubuntu Dapper/Edgy (32 bits)" and he points to this link: http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=openarena

----------


## jorgerosa

> Scorched Earth 3D is available in the repos and is a very easy install.


Command lines (or so), please? thx.

----------


## KillerKiwi

Tremulous  - its in the repos http://tremulous.net/

----------


## earobinson

you can get an action cube deb file here http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=ActionCube

----------


## houstonbofh

Fantastic post.  A "best of breed" post is needed for a lot of stuff!

----------


## Mihkal

Savage

It's an addictive all-out war game and it went free some time ago.

----------


## reyfer

How about Orbital Eunuchs Sniper? This is one hell of an addictive game, and it is already on the repos (I installed it in Kubuntu from Add/Remove programs). Just check it out!!!

----------


## Takmadeus

I have a suggestion:

Astromenace

Metal blob solid

----------


## Sindwiller

> Savage
> 
> It's an addictive all-out war game and it went free some time ago.


How about a Link?  :Smile:

----------


## MRiGnS

Batlle for Wesnoth. ## my favourite open source game, by far.

several single player campigns and addition it's possible to get new ones easy from within the game via the official server.

mutliplayer mode with lobbies and stuff.


Screenshots: http://www.wesnoth.org/wiki/Screenshots
Trailer: http://www.wesnoth.org/wiki/Trailer

Developement: very active, great community

install: it's in the repos, source from wesnoth.org, for edgy and dapper to get the latest version download it from getdeb.net http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=T...0for%20Wesnoth

install = very very easy

----------


## donkyhotay

One of my personal favorite RTS games is globulation2 which I think should be posted there.

----------


## jorgerosa

> One of my personal favorite RTS games is globulation2 which I think should be posted there.


Fast enought?  :Drool:

----------


## GiantRobot

Stepmania

An open source dancing simulator similar to Dance Dance Revolution and Pump It Up.

http://www.stepmania.com

They even have precompiled binaries for easy installation  :Smile: 

-GiantRobot

----------


## MRiGnS

install of battle for wesnoth:

feisty: sudo apt-get install wesnoth (it will install a 1.2.x version which let you play online on the official server)
It's in the Add/Remove programs tool to.

for edgy and dapper get the deb from getdeb

----------


## pixelstuff

Great list! (esp. the help-install-on ubuntu-links :Razz:  ). Hope you let only the "WOWest" games  :Wink:   in or it ends up like one of these Linux-Games-Lists that take you 3 hours to go through with maybe one piece of prey!
edit: why windows games? like - not text based? :Think:

----------


## jorgerosa

> Great list! (esp. the help-install-on ubuntu-links ). Hope you let only the "WOWest" games   in or it ends up like one of these Linux-Games-Lists that take you 3 hours to go through with maybe one piece of prey!
> edit: why windows games? like - not text based?


That is the main idea: ONLY games that deserve it, and they are a lot, or else it becomes the chaos. When i say "like" i mean "similar","clone" or so.

----------


## Perfect Storm

Astromenace - http://viewizard.com/

Dominions 3 - http://www.shrapnelgames.com/Illwinter/Dom3/1.htm

One of the best games out there for linux native in my opinion.

----------


## pixelstuff

for two green help entries:
To install Dark Oberon there are two files for Ubuntu on the page you linked to (dark oberon and dark oberon base), both have to be installed, first data and then the smalller one.  It also creates an entry in Application-> games
and scorched 3D is in Applications/Add/Remove

----------


## gardara

I just checked out urban terror and it seems to be free.
You can use quake 3 arena loader to load the game or you can use ioUrbanTerror, if you use the quake one you probably have to pay for it but when you use ioUrbanTerror, then it seems that the game is completely free....  :Smile: 

Another game that could be added to the list is Soldier Of Fortune....  http://www.lokigames.com/products/sof/

----------


## KillerKiwi

Maybe a games section could be added to automatix ... or take the automatix code and re jig it to install games instead?

What Id really like to see is klik packages of all the "top" games

----------


## jorgerosa

"Soldier Of Fortune.... http://www.lokigames.com/products/sof/" --> Domain expired!
"packages of all the "top" games" --> Im on it!...

----------


## KIAaze

There is one game missing in this list:
Total Annihilation: Spring
That's Total Annihilation in 3D (some sort of supreme commander in a way ^^) and it's free.  :Very Happy:

----------


## reyfer

> For all that search [B][COLOR="Darkgreen"]FREE REALLY GOOD UBUNTU -
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Orbital Sniper Collage*  ?MB - Home: http://icculus.org/oes/ - Screenshots: http://offload1.icculus.org/oes/Orbi...perCollage.gif
> Install on Ubuntu: Help!
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


This is the one I mentioned, only the name I have is *Orbital Eunuchs Sniper*, and I'm sure it's already on the repos, because as I said I installed it in Kubuntu from Add/Remove Programs

----------


## KillerKiwi

Maybe this should be moved to the wiki.... better yet help these guys out http://www.ubuntugames.org/

btw tremulous is in "Add/Remove Applications"

----------


## MRiGnS

Dark Oberon in the list isn't like World of Warcraft it's an 2d RTS like warcraft2

----------


## nythacker

I can't believe you forgot *BZFlag*???

http://www.bzflag.org/

----------


## jorgerosa

What the hell? My time now! What about this? We are trying to do not get a "never ending story" with this one.
Hope you love, and help on it! ok?
*i - team* - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...hlight=help%3F  :KDE Star:   :KDE Star:

----------


## KIAaze

> Maybe this should be moved to the wiki.... better yet help these guys out http://www.ubuntugames.org/
> 
> btw tremulous is in "Add/Remove Applications"


I agree. Such information should be placed on some organized page, not in a forum thread.

The problem is that the site you gave is in Portuguese. So I started to translate it into English, but then I discovered this:
http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Native_Games
http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Non_Native_Game

The name of the site is not as good as the brazilian one and its main content is not games, but it's on top in the english google when you search for "ubuntu games".

Of course, there are also the other sites like happypenguin.org (my favourite so far) and all that you can google up with "linux games", but they are not editable by users (and not Ubuntu specific, but that doesn't really matter).

----------


## reyfer

> I agree. Such information should be placed on some organized page, not in a forum thread.
> 
> The problem is that the site you gave is in Portuguese. So I started to translate it into English, but then I discovered this:
> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Native_Games
> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Non_Native_Game
> 
> The name of the site is not as good as the brazilian one and its main content is not games, but it's on top in the english google when you search for "ubuntu games".
> 
> Of course, there are also the other sites like happypenguin.org (my favourite so far) and all that you can google up with "linux games", but they are not editable by users (and not Ubuntu specific, but that doesn't really matter).


LOL

I'm sorry, but have you actually checked in the "sticky" area at the top of this section? There is one sticky that is Ubuntu Gaming Information Site

----------


## KIAaze

No, indeed, I hadn't checked there before. ^^'
At least nor this sticky...

----------


## tuple

Soulfu windows version has been released.  Linux and Mac version to be released soonish (He doesn't give a date)

Works great in wine here though.

----------


## jorgerosa

Hello all, this site is fabulous (a classic one) http://happypenguin.org/ or http://gaming.gwos.org or http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Native_Games or http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Non_Native_Game but, it´s easy for people to get lost there. I mean, games sites should have "TOP 50" or "TOP 100" and "5 Stars Previews", and so on... It´s easy for us to feel lost when there is too much info (all projects should be there, no doubt about it, they deserve it, but in more specific sections like the ones above).
Dont u agree?

----------


## Perfect Storm

I don't know if it's possible to make top 50, 100 or a rating system on a wiki page, but if anyone know a way, I'll gladly know so I can make it possible for Ubuntu Game List.

----------


## jorgerosa

GREAT A.I. - That´s the way to go!

Example kind of stucture:

TOP 1: "gamename"
Genre: "xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx"
Screenshot: (thumbnails)
Install via apt-get: "xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx"
Install from: (.run, .deb, .tar.bz2, whatever): "xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx"
Rating: ***** stars
comments: (popup, whatever)

Simple, heh? And all will thanks!

----------


## houstonbofh

> Hello all, this site is fabulous (a classic one) http://happypenguin.org/ or http://gaming.gwos.org or http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Native_Games or http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Non_Native_Game but, it´s easy for people to get lost there. I mean, games sites should have "TOP 50" or "TOP 100" and "5 Stars Previews", and so on... It´s easy for us to feel lost when there is too much info (all projects should be there, no doubt about it, they deserve it, but in more specific sections like the ones above).
> Dont u agree?


This is so true.  As an example, if you want to play a DVD on Windows, what are the players you use? (PowerDVD and WinDVD for most, and 100 other players)  Now a new user comes here and says "How do I play DVDs?"  I would say ogle-gui is about the best equivalent for a new user, but they will instead get a list that includes fixing Totem.  Games are the same thing.  gwos has a fantastic list, but is there any way to tell the 5 year old no graphics games from Padman?  This post serves a purpose.  What is hot *right now!*  And it still included Globulation and Frozen Bubble, so it isn't just new stuff.

For AI:  Would this work? http://www.invokemedia.com/spanish-d...tructions.html  It is way beyond me, so I don't know if it is a miracle or garbage.  :Smile:

----------


## Perfect Storm

I'll take a look, but it's diffently something I'll take up with the rest of Ubuntu Game List crew and UGA. The easist way would move the list away from wiki and use a specific made software for the purpose. The downside is that it's only the UGL that can edit it.

----------


## GrueTamer

Alien Arena is one of the most finely crafted freeware linux-capable games ever created, if not THE most finely crafted.  Nexuiz and Urbanterror are right up there too though.

----------


## jorgerosa

Hey A.I. please don´t close this thread. Else i couldn´t keep it updated.
BUT... If you can help on edit and update the lists yourself, i will apreciate, and thanks.
"The easist way would move the list away from wiki and use a specific made software for the purpose" <-- Anyone with skills here to do this?

----------


## KIAaze

That basically means creating a website with PHP&java that would just link to the wiki, no?

----------


## KillerKiwi

I think a customized site would be best but it must have the community aspect to it so ppl can rate, comment etc

Then let anybody submit games but have moderators to check them off before going 'live'

Title : BestGameEver
Genre: FPS
Play Rating: ***** stars [Vote + -]
Graphic Rating: *** [Vote + -]
Multiplayer : Online, Local Network
Content Rating : PG 
Homepage : http://www.zxxxxy.com/sdfsdfds/cccdd

Install Instructions (cut and paste, third party downloads should always install to $HOME):  
apt-get install alien
cd ~
wget http://www.zxxxxy.com/sdfsdfds/cccdd.rpm /tmp
alien -ic  /tmp/cccdd.rpm

User Feedback:
-----------------------
-----------------------
-----------------------
-----------------------

The linux games are out there... finding/installing the 'good' ones is the main issue.

----------


## Perfect Storm

But to comment on stuff we have to make user account, you can't make without it, it will attract 100s of spam bots.

----------


## jorgerosa

> But to comment on stuff we have to make user account, you can't make without it, it will attract 100s of spam bots.


SH*T! I was online updating this threat, at same time of you, so... I ve lost all the updates!  :Sad:  n.p. i´ll back again, tomorrow! cya.

----------


## KillerKiwi

Ok then for feeback just link back into the ubuntu wiki or forum with a page/thread per game....

The forums have an RSS feed so you could scrape that to display on the pages and dump back to the forum/wiki for adding content/coments...

Starting place https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games I've started updating this adding screen shots etc

----------


## jorgerosa

OK, "getDeb" and "videos" added, please give help (for better games, better movies, better info, etc). thx.

----------


## sinaen

help on installing savage  :Smile:   :Razz:  

http://www.newerth.com/smf/index.php/topic,259.0.html,

----------


## rakku-toki telkio-kuuni

You shouldn't miss UFO:AI, already a 5-star game yet quickly improving!
X-Com/UFO-like

link: http://ufoai.ninex.info/

install: (.run)  http://sourceforge.net/project/platf...roup_id=157793

video: (not up to he latest version) I didn't check whether these two are the same
http://rapidshare.com/files/26951404/UFOAI_r2_1d.mpg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QriTkLdnCrg.

----------


## Hellcom

In regards to the Spring Engine on the first page one of the developers released binary repositories for Debian/Ubuntu a few months ago.

http://spring.clan-sy.com/wiki/Setup...26_derivatives

Installation is pretty straight forward. The only thing it is lacking is a native Linux lobby for the multilayer (what spring was designed for). There are currently three lobbies in development; python "unity lobby; cross platform java "aflobby"; and  C++ "Lobby++". The java one is almost out of alpha (still unstable currently). However, with the the above instructions you can play some simple single player against an AI opponent. 

Also if you feel adventurous (not easy) you can use wine to run the windows lobby (TASClient) to run the linux native spring.

http://spring.clan-sy.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=8247

Edit:
The windows version of spring works pretty well with wine, but has some significant bugs relating to sound and performance (gradual slowdown).

Edit again:

Also here are some videos to link to:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYwGD_DJFJ0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5y5IMq6u4hc

----------


## rakku-toki telkio-kuuni

Just a little correction: UFO:AI ~278 MB!   :Wink:

----------


## jorgerosa

OK, all fixed and updated for now...  :Dancing:

----------


## lakersforce

Make it sticky! Sticky, sticky!!

----------


## Ozor Mox

Copied and pasted from the other thread as apparently this is the "proper" one.

Battle for Wesnoth - Easily my favourite. Unique, balanced TBS. Very fun single player and multiplayer. Simple rules but deep strategic gameplay. Could easily be a commercial game.

Freeciv - Great Civ clone. AI is a bit predictable but decent. Multiplayer is fun with people I know. Too many modified servers and clients for playing people I don't.

Nethack - Way too much fun for a completely text-based game!

BZFlag - Fun but my attention span is short lived.

Liquid War - Original game with interesting gameplay.

Xconq - Very varied but hasn't been developed in a long time.

XPilot - Couldn't get it to work but it sounds good!

Nexuiz - Fast-paced deathmatch FPS. Runs quite badly on my laptop.

Tremulous - Super-smooth framerate but everyone on it is way too good for me!

FlightGear - Nice flight sim.

Simutrans - Very deep gameplay but it takes such a long time to play! Not open source but they are thinking of open sourcing it.

OpenTTD - Not as in-depth as Simutrans but it has multiplayer. But too easy to make money. Online play is full of exploits (not cheating just using allowed gameplay)

LinCity-NG - Interesting SimCity-like game. The rules were hard to understand.

Bygfoot - Nice simple football manager game. Very good.

C-evo - Another Civ clone focusing on strong AI instead of multiplayer (hotseat only). Less customisable than Freeciv but more focused on strategy.

FreeCol - Didn't play it for very long. Looks great but quite buggy.

Scorched 3D - Fun Worms type game. 3D graphics crash my laptop (at least they did back when I was running Windows) but look great.

TORCS - Racing game with great graphics (by OSS standards). No multiplayer but very varied AI bots to race against.

----------


## jondecker76

I've found Frets on Fire to be highly addicting

----------


## nythacker

How come no one ever mentioned *Soldat*! Although it's a Windows only game, it can now be run successfully with Wine. It's a great 2D game!!!

----------


## ebichu

OpenArea is the best! : )

----------


## bunyip

Dropteam is one of the best games I've seen on linux:
not free, but I don't mind supporting the small guys if they'll support us.

Battlefront will also be releasing Combat Mission:Shock Force for linux soonish:
Combat Mission knows no peers, to see it on linux will be awesome.

----------


## lakersforce

Sticky!!

----------


## jjalocha

EnigmaFish Fillets - Next Generation (fillets-ng package). It's so cute! Use the original czech sound.SupertuxWormuxRi-Li

----------


## ArieT

Warsow, a fast FPS with Cartoonish graphics. Probably (one of) the best shooters for Linux. They release a new version two days ago.

----------


## jorgerosa

All updated! - I also added Ubuntu Studio (its NOT a game, of course, but they deserve your visit) here: http://ubuntustudio.org/
And, after all, that could be the UBUNTU SO, that you are being looking for...

----------


## Stickymaddness

Planeshift! A wicked natively supported MMORPG http://www.planeshift.it/

----------


## DC@DR

You made my day, jorgerosa! This collection is awesome, and I like American Army & World of Padman alot  :Smile:

----------


## jorgerosa

> You made my day, jorgerosa! This collection is awesome, and I like American Army & World of Padman alot


Great to ear that!... But... and *iteam* !!!???? You have to like it, or else im going there and slap your face, man!!!!  :Wink:  (Just kidding, of course!) Can you all help us here? link

----------


## KIAaze

New potential top game: http://www.glest.org/en/index.html

The graphics look AMAZING, that's all I can say for now.
A GNU/Linux version is already available, but must be compiled from source for now as far as I know.

The license doesn't seem to be mentioned clearly anywhere, so I don't know if it's GPL or not, but it's certainly open source. Artwork might be proprietary, I'm not sure.

Found it from this great site: http://osswin.sourceforge.net/games.html
Note: It lists Open Source Windows games, not GNU/Linux games.

----------


## BigSilly

Have any of you played this? Secret Maryo Chronicles. It's a fairly simple 2D, 16bit style platformer, but it's very polished, especially after you add sound and joypad compatibility. I've downloaded both the Linux and Windows versions, simply because it's top fun. Go to their site in the above link, or download it from GetDeb like I did. 

Hope you like it.  :Smile:

----------


## Cannaregio

I know that some of you won't like what I'm going to say now (***).
But I'll still say it  :Smile: 

"Free games" is a complex concept on a web that offers all sort of "free" serial numbers and "free" cracks. So let's say for the sake of it that "free games" are games that you can have for free on the web in less than 10 minutes.

If you accept this definition, I would say that the best games for ubuntu at the moment are:

1) Neverwinternights (native linux, you just have to find a serial, everything else is on the web to download).

2) Combat mission Barbarossa to Berlin (you can and will play it for YEARS, not months, not weeks, not days). You'll have to learn how to run it in a virtual windows emulator or through wine, though. That won't be really easy, but you'll learn a lot and enjoy the game as well

3) Tribal trouble (easy to find, to crack and to use as in free beer, but you'll play it for a very short time).

Again: good games are game sthat you play for a couple of years, or at leats for some months.  Some of them are very old and very simple. Not many frills, but a good AI.
Try to find the old windows game PENDULOUS and then play it with wine and you'll see a simple game that you can play for months.

What I really dislike (and I think most readers will agree) are boring first person shooters à la playstation. Tins of crap.
Not even my kids play that kind of banalities anymore.



(***) Such  things should be obvious to anyone reading this, even if many have been brain-conditioned into jerking off every time they suspects somebody might be insulting the holy patents of the commercial slavemasters.

----------


## Dylnuge

Still missing a Babylon install guide???

Try this: http://www.hard-light.net/forums/ind...&topic=40036.0

----------


## Dylnuge

> I know that some of you won't like what I'm going to say now (***).
> But I'll still say it 
> 
> "Free games" is a complex concept on a web that offers all sort of "free" serial numbers and "free" cracks. So let's say for the sake of it that "free games" are games that you can have for free on the web in less than 10 minutes.
> 
> If you accept this definition, I would say that the best games for ubuntu at the moment are:
> 
> 1) Neverwinternights (native linux, you just have to find a serial, everything else is on the web to download).
> 
> ...


What you consider free is not free anymore then beer in a bar is free if you bring a gun and hold up the bar.

Piracy is not condoned on these forums. These are fine games, but NOT free games. Please consider what you are saying-the developers (designers, programmers, producers, and business people) ALONE have the right to release a game for free. Saying "well, this game does not cost any money to me, because I stole it" (and like it or not, downloading games without paying is theft) does not make the game free in any sense of the word-it makes it stolen property.

And you are not "insulting" commercial game makers. That I can live with. You are stealing from them. No one has the right to take something just because they have a grudge. Oh, and when you go work for a real company, once you get out of high school, just imagine that someone took your paycheck away because they disagreed with you. People work hard for commercial games (hence the reason there are more of them, and most of them are better).

PS: You may have noticed I removed the stuff about your kids from the quote. This is because, based on your spelling, grammar, and openness to piracy, I assume you are a fourteen year old trying to make yourself look older.

PPS: Even if someone were to accept your definition of "free", your definition of "for Ubuntu" is still very shaky. Almost every game can be considered for Ubuntu if you can run it on Wine or Cedega (of course, something tells me you would not have a registered, legal copy of Cedega). Redefine that definition as well-only Neverwinter fits.

----------


## jorgerosa

All upated again! A new link to install Babylon guide is added (thx to Dylnuge).
This game really deserves some attention.
And... People! *New World of Padman maps are out... NOW!!!* Go get it here !!! (These guys work is awesome).Cya.

----------


## cisforcojo

Agreed. I've seen a couple of Cannaregio's posts and every time I think "WTF?"

You've (Cannaregio) posted 70+ times so you SHOULD know by now that that kind of talk is largely unappreciated. I doubt you'd find one thread where it was accepted. Nice one, Robin Hood.

----------


## jorgerosa

(Off-topic)
Hello, as u can see "*iteam*" is becoming true. Anyway we still help from C++ coders, ok?
If u think u can help, plz be welcome. Screenshot: here Wanna help? here, Thx!

----------


## StealthX621

hm, you should add 2Moons to that list (i didnt see it there) Its gona come out on 7/30 as open beta status.  From the looks of it so far, it looks more graphically appealing than WoW, Silkroad and other mmos.  It's not really graphically intensive but the animation is flashy.  Its gona be a free to play game.  2moons.acclaim.com

----------


## KIAaze

> hm, you should add 2Moons to that list (i didnt see it there) Its gona come out on 7/30 as open beta status.  From the looks of it so far, it looks more graphically appealing than WoW, Silkroad and other mmos.  It's not really graphically intensive but the animation is flashy.  Its gona be a free to play game.  2moons.acclaim.com


Not very welcoming to me:



> Welcome to 2Moons!
> 
> We recommend viewing the 2Moons site
> 
> with Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.0. You can
> 
> use other browsers but you may not receive
> 
> the full experience.


And where does it say that it will run on GNU/Linux?

----------


## jorgerosa

Ok, the big question... *How to install this or that game?*... Can be resolved by now.
Just see this: _IUG (Ubuntu Games Installer) - Ubuntu games brasil_  - (In portuguese. The english version is not ready yet)

----------


## KIAaze

This is a great idea, especially for the complex installation processes.
Maybe games can soon get a (virtual?) "Games for Ubuntu" stamp like the one of M$.  :Smile: 

Ya me gusta.  :Wink:

----------


## theicyj

Western Quake 3 is one of my favorite native linux games.

Here is the download (you will need mintinstall): http://www.linuxmint.com/software/?sec=item&id=9
And the website: http://www.westernquake3.net/

----------


## jorgerosa

(Off-topic) - " You don't need Quake 3 Arena any more to make your *custom maps for World of Padman*". Guys, check here: link

----------


## jorgerosa

*Finished!

> Secret of Ultimate Legendary Fantasy Unleashed* so called *SoulFu*
> Is not only a preview anymore, the final version is out by now! - home - video

----------


## localgod11

didnt i read somewhere the quake 4 for free for linux

----------


## quadomatic

What is the most played free online shooter?

The ones I know of are:

Nexuiz
OpenArena
Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
Sauerbraten/Cube 2
AssualtCube - http://assault.cubers.net/

----------


## GFree678

> didnt i read somewhere the quake 4 for free for linux


Well the binaries are free to download, but the data files need to be acquired from a regular retail copy, so it's not free.




> What is the most played free online shooter?
> 
> The ones I know of are:
> 
> Nexuiz
> OpenArena
> Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
> Sauerbraten/Cube 2
> AssualtCube - http://assault.cubers.net/


What about Urban Terror? I play it all the time and there are plenty of servers. Check it out: http://www.urbanterror.net/

----------


## jorgerosa

Yep,  *Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory* has lots of players and servers. And about *Urban Terror*, i only play twice, but i get amazed with that game. Unfortunantly is not well known from comunity. For lots of online fun you can also play *World of Padman,* These guys are developing new stuff and new 3D levels: http://www.worldofpadman.com/

----------


## por100pre1

Did anybody mentioned *Planet Penguin Racer* (A.K.A. Extreme Tux Racer)? Based on the classic Tux Racer, is highly popular among children.  :Smile:

----------


## jorgerosa

Ok Ubuntu gamers. An IRC channel dedicated for us all, has just born!

*IRC CHAT:*  Talk with us in IRC
*Nickname:*  anyname
*Server:*  irc.freenode.net
*Channel:*  #ubuntu-games

Use your favorite IRC software, or login here: http://ircatwork.com/

----------


## Cresho

add this one to the mix

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584801

----------


## Shabbro

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
America´s Army ~776MB - (same for MS Windows, Counter-Strike like, Multiplayer only) - home/screenshots - video
EASY Install on Ubuntu: link (Portuguese tutorial, i translated to English there) and download: Run (For linux only version 2.5 is avayable)
-----------------------------

Whenever I put the console commands in, I get an error that the file cannot be opened.... also, Im not sure what the .run extension is for; is there a special program needed to run it?

*EDIT* I realized that I had to edit the location of the file in the terminal... its working fine now. Thanks*

----------


## jorgerosa

You want to help in C or C++, or in any other way, in game development open source/free projects?
*0 A.D.* - How to help: here | *iteam* - How to help: here | *World of padman* - How to help: here

----------


## jorgerosa

Many emulation (emulators), and games edited/added. Cya.

----------


## jorgerosa

New post, mine again, but i guess worth it, check this:

*1)* Classic Ubuntu linux distros in CD: Desktop | Server |
*
2)* Need a multimedia production distro? Studio 

*!!! NEW !!!*
*3)* Now, dont you dream with full *DVDs* (not CDs!) with Ubuntu OS and the best production software? Many people does, but it comes true NOW! *GET IT:* Ultimate Edition and how about a Ubuntu OS *DVD* with the *TOP games pre-installed*? even better idea? *ITS TRUE NOW*: Ultimate Gamers Edition (both in the same site from same developers)

*4)*  And... just because is xmas... Xmas Edition

----------


## Xiong Chiamiov

So you know, someone over at the urban terror forums put together an installation script.  It's listed in the installing faq as the way for linuxers to install it.

----------


## Xavieran

Come on jorgerosa...where's nethack? xDD :LOL:

----------


## adamorjames

*!!! NEW !!!* 
*5)* A complex Rogue-like game where anything goes. Nethack

----------


## colecampbell666

Some changes to the FS2 games - Babylon project is 1 Gb, and FreeSpace Open is free - hard-light.net.

----------


## jorgerosa

*(I deleted)*

----------


## jorgerosa

*Dark Horizons: Lore Invasion* (is now FREE!)

Description here: http://www.garagegames.com/products/29/
Download here (nevermind it say its a demo, dont need to fill the form, just click on "*Begin Download*" there) http://www.garagegames.com/pg/demo.php?id=29

SERIAL NUMBER: *RYD6-B2AM-6K6C-MRY4  * *<---* THIS SERIAL NUMBER COMES FROM "GARAGE GAMES" WEBSITE!
Have fun!

----------


## Tundro Walker

Dwarven Fortress runs pretty flawlessly under WINE.

It's like the old Windows "Majesty" game, where you assign tasks / roles to characters, and their AI controls them from there.   It's a mix of unit management, strategy, city construction, etc.  You start with a small band of dwarves to create a settlement, then work your way up to creating a fortress.  It's ASCII graphics (but you can get tile-sets), but still very complex and entertaining.  So complex, in fact, that the game would sometimes chug on my 2.4ghz machine.  (It's basically a living virtual world, with weather, economics, etc, which requires some computing power to run.)

It even has a solo "rouge-like" adventurer mode, but all you can really do in that mode right now is wander around, kill some stuff, and get your butt kicked (some of the monsters are insanely tough, like the Shelob-like Cave Spiders).

The game (although very playable and good) is still in Alpha, because the developer still has tons more stuff he wants to do with it.

Installation is fairly straight-forward.  You just unzip the folder, then create an executable document/script file that has "wine <dwarf fortress executable name>".  Then you can just open the folder and run the script file, and it'll start wine & the game for you.

----------


## janbalz

Wacraft III The Frozen Throne .. a game  from blizzard will run on this OS or not?? pls reply need help  :Smile:

----------


## erginemr

Many Windows games will run on Ubuntu via an emulator program called Wine. The Wine application database:
http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManage...TestingId=1835

states that it can run Warcraft III and its expansion Frozen Throne with minimal problems. And I know that there are many people in Ubuntu forums who are running Warcraft III and WoW under Linux through Wine or Cedega (another emulator but with a paid service).

Speaking of which, you can check whether your favorite windows games / programs will run under Linux or not from:
http://appdb.winehq.org/

----------


## sub2007

> Wacraft III The Frozen Throne .. a game  from blizzard will run on this OS or not?? pls reply need help


This game should work using PlayonLinux (through Wine), which will automate the installation and configuring. Haven't really tested it, but they offer a .deb package that will work on Ubuntu. See this site: http://www.playonlinux.com/en for more info.

----------


## jorgerosa

*Dark Horizons: Lore Invasion* ~99MB - (Mech Warrior like) - Description here: http://www.garagegames.com/products/29/
Download here (nevermind it says its a demo, dont need to fill the form, just click on "*Begin Download*" there) http://www.garagegames.com/pg/demo.php?id=29
Serial Number: *RYD6-B2AM-6K6C-MRY4* *<---* This serial number comes from official "GARAGE GAMES" website, NO hacking!
*News:* This game is now FREE!!! (That´s why it has been added to this games list)

EDIT: Added to main list  :Smile:

----------


## jjalocha

Check out this news by Linux.com: The original SimCity is now the open source Micropolis. As the title suggests, the original SimCity source code has been released under GPLv3.

----------


## cherva

Regnum is GREAT MMORPG  :Smile:  http://www.regnumonline.com.ar/

----------


## Xavieran

> Check out this news by Linux.com: The original SimCity is now the open source Micropolis. As the title suggests, the original SimCity source code has been released under GPLv3.


+1 for Open-Source and the FSF!  :Smile:

----------


## mxt

You should definitely add Teewars to the list. But probably this will need a new category. I suggest "Totally astonishing free games" !

http://www.teewars.com/

----------


## olejorgen

http://www.armadillorun.com/ Armadillo Run is a physics-based puzzle game.

----------


## KIAaze

> http://www.armadillorun.com/ Armadillo Run is a physics-based puzzle game.


Unfortunately it isn't available for GNU/Linux yet...  :Sad: 

But the developer seems to be interested in porting it:
http://www.armadillorun.com/document...l#OtherFormats
I'm looking forward to it.

----------


## chanhdat

I installed Dark Horizon, but it crashed. So I want to uninstall it. but how?
I tried to use /usr/local/games/DHLore/uninstall. But it still there?

----------


## chanhdat

Sorrz, I got it, I forgot this>


```
#sudo nautilus
then, do what I must do
```

----------


## jorgerosa

*Spring* ~480MB (with MODS and MAPS) - (Total Annihilation like) - Screenshots - How-To Install:
or http://spring.clan-sy.com/wiki/SetupGuide#Ubuntu or http://blog.racoon97.net:81/installa...1-sous-ubuntu/
*News:* Watch out! New version is out now!!!  :Smile:

----------


## ubuntu27

Hey guys, please play Frozen Bubble. I feel so lonely while getting online. When I connect to the servers to play a MultiPLayer game, I only find three or four players. I want to play with more people. 

PS: It's in the repositories. 



```
sudo apt-get install frozen-bubble
```

http://www.frozen-bubble.org/

----------


## KIAaze

> Sorrz, I got it, I forgot this>
> 
> 
> ```
> #sudo nautilus
> then, do what I must do
> ```


It's recommended to use "gksudo" instead of "sudo" for GUIs:
http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo

----------


## ashmew2

You're doing a great Job Jorgerosa ! Keep up the good work !

----------


## colecampbell666

A note: The Babylon project is currently on version 3.4b, and is 1 GB. It has an installer.
http://www.hard-light.net/forums/ind...c,51780.0.html

The 158th Banshee Squadron has been dead for 3-4 years. It will never be worked on again.

BtRL is not very complicated to install, it comes with a premade installer
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/karajor...-Linux.torrent
http://www.thecylonbase.com/index.ph...d=27&Itemid=80

And BtRL recently won ModDB Indy Game of the Year!

----------


## grossaffe

> It's recommended to use "gksudo" instead of "sudo" for GUIs:
> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo


what's the difference between the two?

----------


## Takmadeus

GKsudo invokes a sudo GUI, if you just type sudo, it won't do a thing unless it is in a terminal (and some people prefer the run menu

if you are using KDE then use kdesu

----------


## piterhansel

First of all thank you all for this thread and keep the good work. 

One of the most addictive games I ever played in Ubuntu is *Gridwars*. It's a version of Geometry Wars for Xbox360.

http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=GridWars+2


I can't wait to see your iTeam game ready and with the astonishing graphics of Gunbound  :Capital Razz: 


PS: Obrigado Jorge Rosa  :Wink:

----------


## mitza

i never thought that there are so many nice games under linux (ubuntu) but now i see. i love you guys and i love this tread  :Guitar: 
ps: isn't there a game like trackmania nations under linux? (that would be awesome)

----------


## Perfect Storm

> i never thought that there are so many nice games under linux (ubuntu) but now i see. i love you guys and i love this tread 
> ps: isn't there a game like trackmania nations under linux? (that would be awesome)


http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php/game...etical:r:racer

http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php/game...etical:t:torcs

----------


## atomkarinca

Excellent list. How come TORCS isn't here? It's in the repositories so you can install it via Synaptic.

----------


## Swarms

Where are the commercial games?  :Smile: 

I don't mind paying for something that is comparable to other highend games.

----------


## olejorgen

You can buy savage 2

----------


## atomkarinca

> *Glest* ~50MB (Warcraft, Lord of the Rings, like) - awesome video: video - home/screenshots - *(Could be future Nr.1!)*


This one already hit the repos:



```
sudo apt-get install glest
```

----------


## KIAaze

> ps: isn't there a game like trackmania nations under linux? (that would be awesome)


http://maniadrive.raydium.org/
Haven't tried it yet, but it seems to be something similar to trackmania.

----------


## iheartubuntu

Lots of good games here... Here is another kewl one...

The Goonies 20th Anniversary Edition

http://goonies.jorito.net/

Go to the downloads page and download the DEB file!

----------


## miciurin

Awesome list and good thread. Thanks.

----------


## Jay_Bee

Great list, but missing 2 great games - Neverball and Neverputt.
I also found Balazar Brothers fun, but it is missing an ending.

----------


## TheeMahn2003

jorgerosa, I am the creator of Ultamatix, used to be Automatix (they quit on Ubuntu users and now work for Pioneer Linux... so I picked it up).  Anyway... The software has automation for installing many of the games you have listed list here & is expanding daily, furthermore has O/S detection to support both 32 bit and 64 bit Ubuntu.  I have spent probably a month re-writing it.  I thought that perhaps you may want to link me in your initial post.  I also have a Ultimate Edition Gamers uploading right now that has a ton of games already pre-installed.

Awesome collection of games, great job in creating such a wonderful collaboration of games...

Keep up the good work,

TheeMahn

----------


## NovruzeliH

holy wow this is a great list but i guess it doesnt have all the games avaliable  :Razz:  oh well nice list anyways i love ET it pwnz  :Razz:  i am an Admin in one of the servers max level is 50 and im only 43  :Sad:  oh well still good  :Razz:

----------


## jorgerosa

Hi *TheeMahn*, sure i will, in matter fact its an honor to have you aboard  :Smile: 
Some friends of mine wanna thankyou for your awesome "Ultimate Edition Gamers" Ubuntu Edition. They have no linux skills at all, and your distro helped a lot, really great for instant fun! (i´ve tried myself, i loved it!). (Btw, i added in main list a long time ago  :Wink:  )
I also loved your* Ubuntu xmas edition* (no download link avaiable by now, but i have it here), real fun.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Btw, *TheeMahn*, an hudge project similar to yours "Ultamatix" is in developmentent at the moment in Brasil, the leader is Coringao (he is www.ubuntugames.org manager), you can join his team and join efforts. Only if you want to, of course. He usually is at irc, server: *freenode.net* in channel: *#ubuntu-br*, or if you want, i can ask him to contact you.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Their goal is to have a games installer, covering 99% linux games with preview screenshots, details of the games (eg: multiplayer: yes, online: yes, ratings, etc, etc...), this piece of software has already 1 year of development, the project actual name is* IUG* (Instalador Ubuntu Games), but will be *UGI* (Ubuntu games installer) to match english words.  :Wink:  isoccer and iteam projects intend to be the 2 firsts projects with their official logo.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
thanks *NovruzeliH*. (...) "i love ET" (...) - Me too! Just be aware to run away out from me when im playing it!!!  :Razz: 
(I play a lot Wolfenstein ET and Battlefield 2 online, well... at least when i have some free time)
i try list only the "best" linux games here (but im sure i´ll miss great games in this list no matter how hard i try to get the list updated, im also sure this list can be really unfair, well... just intends to be a starting point.)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*News:* Ubuntu Mobile Edition (MID Edition):* home*
*News:* open football screenshots: http://open-football.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Screenshot
*News*: Games installer --> http://www.playdeb.net/available_games.html
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OFF-TOPIC:
*Guys, check this list:* http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/top-100-o...-applications/

----------


## spike_naples

Thanks so much, Ive been spending months looking for a thread like this.

----------


## soluckytouselinux

Hi and thank you for the wonderful resource. It has a complete list. I sure makes game play in Ubuntu a lot easier.  Thanks again!!!

----------


## KIAaze

Since the list is not restricted to open-source games:
Cave Story (Doukutsu Monogatari): http://www.miraigamer.net/cavestory/

This is an excellent game by an independent japanese developer.
A .tar.bz2 is available for GNU/Linux. (no compiling necesssary (since no source available))
I think there was a .deb somewhere too.

It's a side-scrolling shooter with a story comparable to that of a Final Fantasy game.
The gameplay plays like a combination of various NES/Famicom games. Some that come to mind are Metroid, Castlevania, Megaman, Blaster Master and Monster Mash.

More info: http://www.miraigamer.net/cavestory/info_1.php

P.S: Jorgerosa, have you contacted adamorjames yet? He needs your help to finish the new iteam website.

----------


## Dejai

Lol I wrote hangman once, I think that should be in the top.  :LOL:  Really nice list thanks for posting.

----------


## jorgerosa

*America's Army 3.0 "May Return" To Linux*

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=Njk3Mg

That would be so nice!... Don´t let die the idea, keep pressing  :Wink:

----------


## oliverpeters

Amazing list/post thanks for this. Lots of great games on here

----------


## jorgerosa

Guys, we are trying to review all *software* and *games* in a decent visual website BUT only for *UBUNTU* stuff.
We need Authors (Reviewers, etc), its not easy stuff, but.... Can anyone help? THANKS!
*UBUNTUMAGAZINE: www.ubuntumagazine.org*

----------


## Mulenmar

Anyone feel like playing a Rouge-like game in color textmode? It was once my utmost favorite game -- never could get past the halfway point though. :Razz: 

Ancient Domains of Mystery (ADOM) v1.1.1 is available at http://www.adom.de/adom/download.php3

No source code, but the game creator has stated that he is considering releasing it, simply because he doesn't have time to work on it.

Just make sure you down select the "Skilled" or "Very Skilled" talents when you create your character -- that crashes the game, and you have to hunt down and delete a file (named in an error message when you try to restart the program) to make it run again. Only bug I've encountered, and it exists in the Windows, DOS, and Mac 10.3+ versions too.  :Cool: 

Enjoy, y'all. Great list!

----------


## KIAaze

Link broken. Working link: http://www.adom.de/

----------


## Wrinkliez

> Since the list is not restricted to open-source games:
> Cave Story (Doukutsu Monogatari): http://www.miraigamer.net/cavestory/
> 
> This is an excellent game by an independent japanese developer.
> A .tar.bz2 is available for GNU/Linux. (no compiling necesssary (since no source available))
> I think there was a .deb somewhere too.
> 
> It's a side-scrolling shooter with a story comparable to that of a Final Fantasy game.
> The gameplay plays like a combination of various NES/Famicom games. Some that come to mind are Metroid, Castlevania, Megaman, Blaster Master and Monster Mash.
> ...


EDIT!  nevermind its not working for me D:

Here is the .deb 
http://www.box.net/shared/gu3bdo0vds
 :Wave:

----------


## Mulenmar

> Link broken. Working link: http://www.adom.de/


My bad...I was trying to make a link straight to the download page, and I forgot to stick the "/adom/" before the "download.php3" when I typed the address. I really shouldn't post when I'm that tired. :d'oh!:  :Redface: 

Anyway, it's fixed now. Again, my apologies.

----------


## jorgerosa

Btw, just in case this list is not enought, Artificial Intelligence (forum moderator), has a links list, very complete and updated: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=359842 (cool ubuntu game websites there)  :Smile:

----------


## ajji

Thanx for the list of games.

----------


## jorgerosa

*Underworld Hockey Club*
Just to announce and welcome a brand new serious 3D game to the "Top Free Games" list.
it´s an ice hockey sports game, but right from hell... well... you better see for yourself...  :Wink: 
Post: http://www.ubuntumagazine.net/?p=2409
Homepage: http://www.underworldhockeyclub.com/cms/

----------


## 569874123

Bookmarked. Great list(although i disagree with your favourite). I think teeworlds  and xmoto deserve a mention.

----------


## TheeMahn2003

jorgerosa, thanks for including our Ultamatix as well as Ultimate Edition...  I found this thread by searching for games for Ubuntu as I am making a new UE Gamers Edition...

I also would like to invite all the use our repository.  It has tons of games there, many newer then ubuntus repository.



```
sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ultimate.sources.list
```

Paste the following:



```
deb http://repoubuntusoftware.info/ jaunty all #Ultimate Edition Repository
```



```
sudo apt-get update
```

for example if you would like irrlamb:



```
sudo apt-get install irrlamb
```

Enjoy & thanks,

TheeMahn

----------


## 569874123

I will try.

----------


## aonegodman

This is a great list and kudos to the author, however there is only one thing missing. HOW TO UNINSTALL. There comes a time when one might get tired of a game or just want to clean up a little. It seems to me that these games should also come with an uninstaller. How about it? Right now I want to remove Urban Terror since it caused a crash and messed up my GRUB boot when I had to push reset.

----------


## SlonUA

Could U update following guide:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games

Also cooperate with pals:

http://www.playdeb.net

----------


## punong_bisyonaryo

> This is a great list and kudos to the author, however there is only one thing missing. HOW TO UNINSTALL. There comes a time when one might get tired of a game or just want to clean up a little. It seems to me that these games should also come with an uninstaller. How about it? Right now I want to remove Urban Terror since it caused a crash and messed up my GRUB boot when I had to push reset.


I think you only have to delete the Urban Terror folder and any shortcut you created.

Try searching http://www.playdeb.net for games (they also have Urban Terror). Since these are .deb "installers", you can uninstall them easily through Synaptic/Aptitude

----------


## gordie69

hey guys I'm just learning this software so bare with me so far I like abit more stable then windows and no activation crap. Just looking to what I can do do with ubuntu and games etc.

----------


## doas777

DWARF FORTRESS!
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1024900

----------


## gordie69

hey ubuntu I'm learning this software and liking it and trying to play games or games from pc can I

----------


## portets

> hey ubuntu I'm learning this software and liking it and trying to play games or games from pc can I


well, for some linux games check out: http://www.playdeb.net/

if you want to play windows games on ubuntu search the forums for "wine". wine allows you to play some windows games on linux

----------


## jorgerosa

I´ve developed FlaQuizTV game: http://www.flaquiztv.org
It´s a free, complete quiz game. Should be fun to play it with your family and/or friends. You can download and find more info about it there, since it has being developed in FLASH, it´s good to e*mbed in your own website*, with *your own graphics* and *questions*... (To customize the game, you only need to edit an simple external *XML* file and... that´s all!)

*BUT...* FLASH is property software. Anyone to help to convert it to *PYTHON* (or *C++* or *C#*), so we all could have a complete desktop PC game in *debian (.deb)* file format?... Thanks!

_IMPORTANT: Its all source code is in a single ".fla" the native working FLASH file format, is included in the game download, so at the moment, you will need MS Windows and Adobe Flash Professional, ONLY IF you intend to edit the game´s source code, of course..._

----------


## Nisal

nice post thank you

----------


## jorgerosa

*UNDERWORLD HOCKEY CLUB* - I´ll add this new open source game in the main list, but i´ll try to do an "how-to" install in ubuntu first.
This game was developed by the genious Jason Gauci. (Developed using Ogre3D engine)
It´s an *awesome hockey game*, could beat many commercial games out there.
BUT i think its quite violent, but since it´s been "open sourced" today, you can create your own MODs, with your favourite music and players  :Wink: 

MORE INFO: http://www.ubuntumagazine.net/?p=2409
WEBSITE: http://www.underworldhockeyclub.com/.../download.html

----------


## jorgerosa

*NEWS: UNDERWORLD HOCKEY CLUB* - It´s very difficult to find how to submit stuff to Ubuntu repositories... At least for the first time... 

Jason Gauci just submited his* game* and his *game engine*  here:
*NOMINATIONS ARE NEEDED (I think... Please check the URL!)*
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+b...4?comments=all

VIDEOS: http://www.underworldhockeyclub.com/cms/

Let´s hope someone could compile it and submit to ubuntu repositories...
After that (I think)* A lot of high quality GNU/Linux sport games could be soon a reality!!!*  :Smile: 

Anyone knows or have a better idea? ( A faster way to do this?... If not, just give the good news to everyone !!! )...  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## KIAaze

> It´s very difficult to find how to submit stuff to Ubuntu repositories...


cf:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages (request packaging)
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete (package yourself)
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess (update a package)
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU (get new package into repos)

So filing a bug tagged "needs-packaging" is correct.

I can package it eventually if I find some time. But first, I'll need to compile and try it of course.  :Smile:

----------


## jorgerosa

Hello KIAaze. Thankyou for your reply, I´m trying to help UHC´s developer on this issue. But since I never had to use repositories myself to submit anything, has been dificult for us both. Anyway, i´m going to show him your post, and if he needs more help, probably yes, he could "contact" you. (IF is ok with you, of course). The game was developed using "Windows OS", besides using SDL, OpenGL and Ogre3D, needs some (only a few) modifications to be "Ubuntu compatible". Thankyou very much.

----------


## abclemons

We need an update on the "top" or "best" Ubuntu native games...  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Arthur_D

Well, for me it seems like the top Ubuntu games list doesn't change much... games that were popular will still be popular, with the occasional newcomer now and then.

----------


## CRAY-4

Osmos is the best

----------


## WarrenSH

Great write up I will be looking into some of these games thank you for this info!

----------


## Grayhund

Dude, don't forget football superstars which is a free MMO!

Source

----------


## KIAaze

It's Windows only...

----------


## u235sentinel

> It's Windows only...


You mean Gnome or KDE?

 :Wink:

----------


## Linuxnall

Well done dude thats a brilliant list you've brought together there. :Guitar:

----------


## Ozymandias_117

Savage 2 is pretty good too  :Capital Razz:  It's free now as well. Very easy to install. http://savage2.com/en/download.php

----------


## 4hp007

Thanks for this list

----------


## jorgerosa

And... More GREAT News! One more GREAT game released! (13 July 2010)
*Frogatto & Friends v.1.0*
Available for download in its own homepage (GNU/Linux users)
• LINK --> http://www.frogatto.com/download
OR for more info and download in pre compiled *UBUNTU´s* *.deb* format, check here:
• LINK --> http://www.ubuntumagazine.net/?p=3057
• VIDEO --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6kLz1w9lOg

----------


## jorgerosa

And... EVEN more GREAT News!  :Mr. Green:   (August 2010)
*The soooooooooooooooo expected... 0 A.D. !!* (Listed in the "TOP Ubuntu Games")
Is now available for download in its own homepage. It´s only an Alpha version yet, but... Thats better than nothing!
Thanks to wildfire to share the source code in an "open source" licence!
• LINK --> http://wildfiregames.com/0ad/
• UBUNTU HOW-TO INSTALL --> http://www.ubuntugames.org/us/compon...nt/article/204
• VIDEO --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2QgByWOhR8

*My small fast review:*
*Cons:*
*Download:* Download link is very slow (everyone is download it by now)
*Feeling**:* Not finished yet... that "I want more!" feeling is constant, also is "OMG! This is so cool!! When this will be ready? Can´t wait to play it  for real!!" xD
*Pros:*
*Graphics:* 9/10 (Very detailed and impresive also are the animations)
*Audio:* 8/10 (Very decent)
*Sounds:* 8/10 (Very decent)
*Playability:* 9/10 (Just simple and intuitive as it could be)
*Features:* Map creator included (!!!), great players chat. (And many other cool stuff)

*NOTE:* That score is "virtual" as if it was a complete commercial game review. For an Open source game everything fits in a 10/10... What can we ask more for these developers, working for free, to us all? In the genre will be the #1, no doubt! In Multiplayer mode, I wouldnt be surprised if this game beats the awesome classic "*Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory*" (this one is licensed as "free", not "open source"), in fans numbers, clans, websites, custom mods, custom maps, custom scripts, etc, etc ... in a really "short" time... Let´s see...

*TIP:* Have free time?... How about starting developing "fan" and "clan" websites for it?........  Move!... Post it here. I will join!  :Wink:

----------


## ilovelinux33467

Thanks for the list. Nexuiz is my favourite out of them all.

----------


## Rasa1111

well,

I am by no means a 'gamer', and havent played video games of any kind for about 10 years..
HOwever,
Just last night I was looking in the software center and saw something listed called "Vendetta Online"..
Turned out it was a space based game (woohoo!) lol, and it's an "mmorpg" apparently, but I installed it to check it out, (cuz who doesnt wanna fly around the universe?) lol, and the graphics looked awesome, 
and next thing i knew, I had been playing the thing for like 3 hours!  :Laughing: 

Very cool game! 
Vendetta online, check it out.

----------


## sydsverre

very helpful. granted they could be better but im not one to complain.

----------


## jorgerosa

Hello all. Just to say that you can now play 0 A.D., in *single player* mode, and play against *humans and bots*! (4 players in total)
Even the game is not finished yet... *It´s awesome!* (About ~150MB file size). Its a serious candidate to be the best open source game... ever!...
Have fun!

Current version is: *0 A.D. Alpha 4 Daedalus*
Homepage is here: http://wildfiregames.com/0ad/
*UBUNTU INSTALL*: http://trac.wildfiregames.com/wiki/L...seLinux#Ubuntu

----------


## Dlambert

Nice list....but oil-rush, although isn't free is great...

----------


## DarkTide

yeah
Thanks for this list. I'm looking for it  :Wink:

----------


## d0mchil

I like that all games, but I just newbie to install it offline..  :Sad:

----------


## astrobob.tk

> I like that all games, but I just newbie to install it offline..


I am a newbie to "gaming on linux" but not to linux it self; i've been trying this game "glest". It reminds of of "Age of Warriors" or something like so; I've been away from gaming for years, so am outdated.

Maybe in a few weeks a friend will introduce me to "Modern Warfare". I will try it on Ubuntu.

If you want to try Glest, just open a terminal: Alt+F2, type gnome-terminal & hit enter.
In the terminal run



```
sudo apt-get install glest
```

You will be promoted to enter your root pass; do that. When it finishes, you can run glest either from the menu under "Games" or by Alt+F2, typing glest & hitting enter.

Hope that helps  :Wink: 
Enjoy

----------


## jorgerosa

ORIGINAL: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.p...2&d=1324982538

----------

